# Command rate?



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been wondering lately what this does/effects from an overclocking point of view,i have ddr2 OCZ flex xlc2 mem 2x2gig sticks.
i have tried running it at many different speeds  to try and get more bandwidth but ive never touched Command rate, its allways been set at 2t on mine.
im getting about 8Gb/s according to sisoft sandra, can i improve my bandwidth using slower speeds but 1T command rate?
sys as listed but running fsb at 400 x 8 at min 1200 mem timeings are 5,6,6,19,54,4,7,3,4 and it is stable


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

1T is indeed faster... It may make your RAM less stable though. Put 1T if you can, and if RAM becomes unstable, set it back to 2T

IMO 1T should work for you though


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2011)

ill have a play when the footys finished Thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2011)

would you happen to have an opinion on mobo's too as ive been messing with my memorry a while due to the 8Gb/s thing, My x38 chipset is supposed to be capable of 18Gb/s is something going wrong here lol


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, DDR2 is pretty much stuck at 2T command rate.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, I have no experience in the DDR2 department...

No harm in trying 1T I guess though


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> If I'm not mistaken, DDR2 is pretty much stuck at 2T command rate.



damn, as in its permanently set? im sure i have at least the option to change it in bios


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 9, 2011)

If you are running 4 sticks of Ram 2T.

If you are overclocking the RAM to speeds well beyond their rating use 2T.

But that is pointless to do. Keeping at 1T is faster then overclocking the crap outa your ram and using 2T.

Basically if you have 2 sticks of RAM you should be using 1T. IT is much faster. It is more significant then dropping CAS latency from a 4 to a 3.

a CAS operation at 4 clocks with 2T takes Six clocks to do.
A CAS operation at 4 clocks with 1T takes five clocks to do.
The difference in time for the operation is 14.3% (memory performance, not system wide).

But yeah erocker is correct for the most part. DDR2 is set at 2t. You can use software to change it or if your bios supports it. DDR2 667 usually has no issues with 1t, but ddr2 800 doesn't like it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> If you are running 4 sticks of Ram 2T.
> 
> If you are overclocking the RAM to speeds well beyond their rating use 2T.
> 
> ...



Okay, that makes sense. I never had experience with DDR2 under 800mhz and I seem to remember 1T never working for me. So I guess as far as the OP is concerned, it should be left at 2T.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2011)

1T used to make a large difference on DDR1, DDR2 and 3 its much less of a difference.


turn it on if you can, dont worry about it if you cant.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 1T used to make a large difference on DDR1, DDR2 and 3 its much less of a difference.



just because i like to mess with things more then use them strangely il have a go thanks all.
can anyone give me a verdict on the bandwidth im getting though too. I think its low at 50% utilisation ie 8Gb/s  on my x38 chipset, my memory is running at 600 real 1200 effective at min 5,6,6,57,4,7,3,4,  with my fsb at 400, I had the impression it was capable of upto 12-15 Gb/s(i mean the chipset x38) and thats why ive been messing for ages with memory settings. n i like to tweek, does it sound reasonable normalish?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 10, 2011)

DDR2-1066 at cas 5 1T gets ~9Gb/s, so yours looks good


----------



## j.col70 (Feb 10, 2011)

i am actually looking at this problem from the opposite side.
i have 2 x 2gb geil blackdragons pc2-6400  5-5-5-18 but the CR is 1T.

the mobo done this automatically. but why?

ignore the geek benchmark result, the cpu-z memory timings and memset timings show the CR at 1T


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 12, 2011)

I have tried 1t timings whilst using auto and spd values at standard and lower speeds but cant get it to boot(266 333 400??? ive not tried manual timings yet though, any ideas of what timings might likely work?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

if it don't work, it probably still won't work, don't get your panties in a bunch over this  Just let 1T go


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

most of the time DDR2 wont work in 1T it was kind of a screw up. i have yet to see DDR2 in 2x2GB that could do 1T stable


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2011)

Many 1T stable DDR2 RAM were the ones sold with 1T timings


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Most 1T stable were 1T when they were sold



yup and most of those were highend D9's


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 13, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Just let 1T go




awwww ok lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 13, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> awwww ok lol



i will try it out on my RAM kits next week, all of mine run T2 never tried T1


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 13, 2011)

i just bought myself a new CPU MOBO and RAM last week, 1090T and some OCZ reapers,


currently running 1600mhz @ 6-8-6-24  1T   1.65v
seems very stable with IBT.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> i just bought myself a new CPU MOBO and RAM last week, 1090T and some OCZ reapers,
> 
> 
> currently running 1600mhz @ 6-8-6-24  1T   1.65v
> seems very stable with IBT.



IBT doesn't stress amd chips worth a shit might wanna try prime 95 small FFTs


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> IBT doesn't stress amd chips worth a shit might wanna try prime 95 small FFTs



shouldnt i be stress testing the Ram/IMC more then the Cores... witch would mean Large FFTs not small?


----------

